

Review our game: Pixza - a real-time game built using JS and Erlang - kishorenc

We have been building a browser-based mutli-player strategy game called Pixza using Javascript for the front end, and Erlang/OTP with Mnesia DB as the backend. Pixza's gameplay revolves around pixels as the basic objects. In a nutshell, the live real-time action takes place on a grid board on which two teams race to fill their respective designated areas hidden from each other, with pixels. The team which fills its area first wins.<p>We are using Facebook Connect, and frankly part of the motivation in building Pixza was the lack of any quality multi-player game on Facebook. Those farming, fishing and mobbing types of games which claim to be "multi-player" are in fact asynchronous games, while in Pixza you play with your team mates in real time, synchronously. And did we mention we don't use Adobe Flash? Pixza works on just HTTP and COMET techniques and so with a few minor UI tweaks, Pixza should work on the iPad and iPhone too.<p>Game link: http://pixza.com<p>We have also made a screen capture of an actual game here (speeded up): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKMDitT_uwc&#38;NR=1<p>(Clickable links in the comments)<p>We are basically a team of two college students from India, who worked on this part time for the past year or so, and we have been beta testing the game with all our friends. We are now ready to bootstrap and publicise it, and we want your views on Pixza.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
anigbrowl
I like the concept a lot...enough to worry that I would waste too much time on
it :)

Putting it on Facebook is a smart way to reach a wide audience, but (like a
lot of people) I have lately become allergic to the idea of Facebook apps due
to privacy concerns (with FB, not you!). So I urge you not to limit yourself
to that platform - make it accessible to Twitter and Google users too, who
will also bring you plenty of traffic.

A smaller grid might be needed for mobile phone users - I hope you'll consider
an Android client. I could definitely enjoy a casual multiplayer game like
this at the bus stop or during lunch.

~~~
kishorenc
Lol yes, all this sudden Facebook bashing came out of nowhere for us! So, we
need to now adapt and probably introduce other platforms like Twitter...

------
kishorenc
Clickable links:

<http://pixza.com>

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKMDitT_uwc&NR=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKMDitT_uwc&NR=1)

